# FreeBSD Brazilian Forum



## sistematico (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm thinking of creating a regional forum of FreeBSD, my country does not have a forum. 

Can I do that? Can I register the name freebsd-br to the domain? Who should I ask permission to create an unofficial forum? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't believe that's bad to create a regional forum of FreeBSD. Every effort with good prospect is good


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe you should contact the "The Brazilian FreeBSD User Group". They already appear to be running mailing lists of some sort. Maybe you can set up a local forum. Note that the name FreeBSD is trademarked, so you can't just register a domain for it. You may have to contact The FreeBSD Foundation to establish a "formal" local forum using the name FreeBSD.


----------



## sistematico (Jun 8, 2012)

@DutchDaemon
The e-mail was sent.

@all
Thank you for your help.


----------

